# boxwood and hazelwood scout walking stick



## Jean-Tristan (Dec 6, 2021)

First post with one of my creation !
Here is a stick carved four years ago. It's one of my scout sticks, I've walked hundreds of miles with it !








The pommel is in boxwood, the rest is in hazelwood.

I represented a small gothic architecture with columns and fleur-de-lis. On the four sides, there are important symbols for the scouts: 

two crosses, 
a shell which symbolizes the pilgrimage of saint jacques de compostelle,
the letter "Y" is not a letter but a representation of a forked stick. The forked stick is an important symbol for the rover scouts, maybe I will talk about it in another post.
The details are slightly lacking in smoothness and precision, but I am still happy with the overall look of the stick.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

excellent work and welcome to the forum !!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fantastic piece, Jean-Tristan!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Well done. Nice looking stick,


----------



## MiStickMan (10 mo ago)

I think it is great!


----------

